# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey  Video  9 years out from frontal case

## Dr. Lindsey

So this guy came by, now almost 9 years out.  I put up some pics of him that he'd emailed in (2 year old pics) recently, and some astute viewers commented he had concealer.  So he drove by DC on our recent holiday and sure enough, he wears concealer, but admits its mainly as he has fine hair everywhere and likes a short haircut....and needs to cover his white scalp WITHOUT growing longer hair. 

Take a look at the short video which includes where we started.  Although he's aged 9 years, and is on meds..with his family, I'm not certain we won't see him in the future.

Lastly, listen that his wife didn't know about the HT until well after they were married.



Guys...just as sneaky as females.



Dr. Lindsey

The video is:  http://vimeo.com/205232345

----------

